# Decided To Become A Pistons Fan



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.

:wave:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if you're moving on because telfair had a good game, you're either being a drama queen or were never a fan to begin with.

I doubt any fan base would treat you differently, if you made the same kind of posts there, as you did there.

Enjoy the gravy train.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

That's great. It's all good though, there is nothing worse than a bandwagon fan.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Amazing what Sebastian Telfair can do to "fans" by having a good game isn't it?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


:laugh:












na-na-na-naaaaa

na-na-na-naaaaaaaa

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

GOODBYE!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

See ya.

Wouldn't wanna be ya.

Just kidding. :biggrin: 

C'mon back just as soon as we start winning playoff games again in a few years.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Cya. Ciao. Adios. Aloha. Wiedersehen. Au revoir. Sayonara.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hap said:


> if you're moving on because telfair had a good game, you're either being a drama queen or were never a fan to begin with.
> 
> I doubt any fan base would treat you differently, if you made the same kind of posts there, as you did there.
> 
> Enjoy the gravy train.


I would not make the same post there because they have no problems. Telfair and Nash and maybe even McMillan are not the future of the Blazers. The Blazer franchise is going downhill and I will not be a part of this nonsense!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I would not make the same post there because they have no problems. Telfair and Nash and maybe even McMillan are not the future of the Blazers. The Blazer franchise is going downhill and I will not be a part of this nonsense!


*deleted*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I would not make the same post there because they have no problems.


you posted the same style regardless of whether or not there was a problem. The team could win 15 in a row, and you'd still post something that's of the style you posted here. Thats just how you post.



> Telfair and Nash and maybe even McMillan are not the future of the Blazers. The Blazer franchise is going downhill and I will not be a part of this nonsense!


I didn't know you were "part of" the nonsense. Good to know you're not gonna be part of it.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> *deleted*


*deleted*


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

I was once proud to have fellow PSU student on the board but you, my friend... need help!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


 This is the funniest thing I've ever read on this forum.

I admire you wanting to be a part of a winning atmosphere, rather than being all about the money.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

If you're gonna leave...then LEAVE and stop replying! bye.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Never seen a fan actually admit in such detail they are switching teams.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> This is the funniest thing I've ever read on this forum.
> 
> I admire you wanting to be a part of a winning atmosphere, rather than being all about the money.


See there.

I told you this would happen.

We should have offered Solid Guy 3 a huge, premature contract extension earlier this season to lock in his talents for at least 3 more seasons.

Now he's walking and we get squat.

Again. :nonono:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

TP3 said:


> If you're gonna leave...then LEAVE and stop replying! bye.


I said I would be posting here occasionally still. I still live In Portland and I still love the game of basketball so I will watch Blazer games when they are on FSN and KGW. I apologize if I have offended anyone and I promise to only post positive comments about the Blazers for now on.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I said I would be posting here occasionally still. I still live In Portland and I still love the game of basketball so I will watch Blazer games when they are on FSN and KGW. I apologize if I have offended anyone and I promise to only post positive comments about the Blazers for now on.


I say if you can't say something negative, why say anything at all?


----------



## ArenasOwnsAll (Jan 14, 2006)

*deleted* how can you like the pistons? unless you are from detriot or there is some sentimental attachment to the pistons...you choose the best team? you are liking them without even knowing their history or what they are about. as a wizards fan who can relate to blazers fans...the more you struggle...the greater the satisfaction when you get back to being a winner. and the blazers are not far. they just need that one franchise player to lead them. like the wizards did with arenas. blazers are hoping that man is webster. but seriously the blazers have a lot of good parts.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Troll City Slide


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

ArenasOwnsAll said:


> what a loser. how can you like the pistons? unless you are from detriot or there is some sentimental attachment to the pistons...you choose the best team? you are liking them without even knowing their history or what they are about. as a wizards fan who can relate to blazers fans...the more you struggle...the greater the satisfaction when you get back to being a winner. and the blazers are not far. they just need that one franchise player to lead them. like the wizards did with arenas. blazers are hoping that man is webster. but seriously the blazers have a lot of good parts.


That is true, if you stick with a team through their struggles and they make it on top you will have great satisfication. I know some history about the Pistons and I do follow the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington so I know some stuff about the city of Detroit.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Solidguy3 has now turned into one of those fake hollywood fans that filled up the arena when they were winning championships. Oh how far someone can fall.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Solidguy3 has now turned into one of those fake hollywood fans that filled up the arena when they were winning championships. Oh how far someone can fall.


I just wish I was as rich as those Laker fans but seriously I have liked the Pistons because they play a team style of basketball. Their the first team in quite a while to win a title without a super star.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Money doesn't matter when you don't have a soul.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Probably not a bad idea. 

But don't miss the people bad mouthing you on your way out. And maybe they'll be the same one's giving you a hard time in '08 on your way back in, patting themselves on the back for 'toughing it out' (having watched low-grade basketball in the meantime). I wouldn't feel too guilty about it.

:cheers:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Money doesn't matter when you don't have a soul.


I have a soul.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Finally...


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Weeding out the fake fans, one positive of a struggling team.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Probably not a bad idea.
> 
> But don't miss the people bad mouthing you on your way out. And maybe they'll be the same one's giving you a hard time in '08 on your way back in, patting themselves on the back for 'toughing it out' (having watched low-grade basketball in the meantime). I wouldn't feel too guilty about it.
> 
> :cheers:


It started this off-season when the Blazers didn't offer Terry Porter the head coaching job. I can understand them giving it to McMillan but I would have loved to see Porter back with the Blazers. I just miss the old days.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

People who jump on the bandwagon of the best team in the league and can't stick out trying times with their original franchise do not.

Or perhaps they just don't have a spine. Either one would be an accurate description.

There is no heart in conveniently picking the best team in the league. Sports are about the highs and the lows, sticking with your team during the lows, and being rewarded with the highs. We were rewarded for twenty one years straight of highs. Now we must have our low. It is the way of things. To jump to the best team in the league after two years of lows is quite disappointing. 

But I think everyone probably saw this coming with your attitude.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


Read this and thought is was a joke...laughed my *** off. Read it again and realized it wasn't and laughed my *** off even more. 

Pathetic..Move on!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> People who jump on the bandwagon of the best team in the league and can't stick out trying times with their original franchise do not.
> 
> Or perhaps they just don't have a spine. Either one would be an accurate description.
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel and I congratulate you for sticking with the Blazers through the highs and lows. I didn't pick the Pistons just because their the best team in the league. My favorite team other than the Seahawks is the Lions because of Harrington and I can't pick Seattle because their the team I hate most in the NBA.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Read this and thought is was a joke...laughed my *** off. Read it again and realized it wasn't and laughed my *** off even more.
> 
> Pathetic..Move on!


I'm glad I was able to make you laugh tonight.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Todd said:


>


Haha, that pic is funny. The 19th hole on his back is classic. Where was this at?


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

So what are you going to do if/when they cut Harrington this offseason? Or trade him? Are you going to be a fan of that football team, and a fan of that new team? What if he is traded to say, Oakland? Are you going to become a fan of the Golden State Warriors, and forget about the Pistons?

What if he is signed as a second string to the Falcons? Going to be a Hawk fan?

I find this unlikely. You are a bandwagon fan. That is your label. That is you. Not even Mixum was a bandwagon fan.


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

If the Blazers have turned you off and you aren't going to post here as much anymore so you can have time to be on the Pistons board, then could you do us a favor and please do it.

All your doing right now is looking for attention. If you don't like the blazers direction, and we don't like yours, then move on.

But you'll post again because of your lack of self confidence. The ability to move on in a mature fashion is to not look back, you can't even get out of the room.

This a Blazer board , not a Solid Guy come back board, Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone else wonder if we're just his thesis?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


All this after back to back wins, one against eh Lakers no doubt....Screw Mastercard, I know priceless when I see it.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Bye SolidGuy, I'll always remember you whenever there's an ice storm.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Schilly said:


> All this after back to back wins, one against eh Lakers no doubt....*Screw Mastercard, I know priceless when I see it*.





Backboard Cam" said:


> Bye SolidGuy, I'll always remember you whenever there's an *ice storm*.


:rofl:... literally.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

folks, I've had it. I've gone through this long enough in my life to know better. I'm tired of all the losing, and I'm tired of all the whining. So I have decided to become a fan of the Russian Space Program. I just can't handle all the mistakes and blunders that NASA has made over the last couple years.

So, let's go Russian Space Program!! Call me Cosmonaut Hapinski!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

when the wagon falls as sharply as we have we are going to lose people in the crash, some people just cant hang on through all the bumps on the way down or the final impact - BUT we will come back! no it wont be anytime soon , and it probably wont even be with this core of players BUT we will be back!

i dont really see the need to berate the guy , if he has fallen off so be it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BlayZa said:


> when the wagon falls as sharply as we have we are going to lose people in the crash, some people just cant hang on through all the bumps on the way down or the final impact - BUT we will come back! no it wont be anytime soon , and it probably wont even be with this core of players BUT we will be back!
> 
> i dont really see the need to berate the guy , if he has fallen off so be it.


Yeah it's not his fault the seatbelt wasn't buckled.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BlayZa said:


> when the wagon falls as sharply as we have we are going to lose people in the crash, some people just cant hang on through all the bumps on the way down or the final impact - BUT we will come back! no it wont be anytime soon , and it probably wont even be with this core of players BUT we will be back!
> 
> i dont really see the need to berate the guy , if he has fallen off so be it.


 That's right...SolidGuy is off the wagon, so to speak.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Here's a clue: If you need to tell people you're solid, you probably aren't.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

So what'll happen when Detroit goes into the tank, as they most certainly will in the next 2-3 years?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:




Not such a solid post, guy. 
tisk tisk...you should be ashamed.
Have fun riding the bandwagon......... 
And by the way, you are being a pretty big d.......ahhh I shoudln't say it......but is your ring finger longer than your pointer?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I just thought of something....If you're not a bandwagoner, why are you going from being a portland fan to be a fan of the best team in the League? And your best excuse was Joey Harrington? Be a Cleveland fan..at least Ruben Droughns is prinving something positive in the NFL.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I could understand liking a team because you have a favorite player on it. For instance, a good friend of mine is a huge Stephon Marbury fan, in turn he follows the Knicks. At least you could have made the case that you were a big Sheed fan and decided to follow the Pistons, instead of making a unimportant correlation between two different sports. I just find it strange I guess. Oh well, I for one intend on either being a fan of the Blazers, or nobody at all, until I die!.... or move... but if it is to LA, trust it will be the Clippers.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

See....this is suprising to me. Shocking even.

Not because you're leaving the Trail Blazers.....but I just always assumed you were a Hornets fan because of all your posts about Paul and Smith. Are you going to continue singing their praises over on the Pistons board???


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:




Best news I've heard all day! :banana: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

No, SolidGuy please don't leave!.....Your going to kill our board post count.....


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Babe, I love you so
And I want you to know
That I'm going to miss your love
The minute you walk out that door
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go

Babe, I love you so
And I want you to know
That I'm going to miss your love
The minute you walk out that door
Please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go
Don't go
I'm begging you to stay

If you leave
At least in my lifetime
I've had one dream come true
I was blessed to be loved
By someone as wonderful as you

Please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go
Don't go
I'm begging you to stay
Hey, hey, hey
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Babe, I love you so
And I want you to know
That I'm gonna to miss your love
The minute you walk out that door
Please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Hey, hey, hey
I need your love
Down on my knees
Beggin' you please, please, please
Don't go
Don't you hear me baby
Don't you leave me now
Oh no, no don't go
Please don't go
I want you to know
That I, I, I, I love you so
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go
Please don't go 


*side note: one of the funniest moments of my life was leaving town for college and popping a compilation tape my girlfriend made into my Mazda GLC's tape deck. this was the first track. I laughed so hard I could barely drive.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah we should pop over to the pistons board and see what posts he has made


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Barfo, where are you? 

We need you to lighten the mood around here. 
Plaease give us something! Anything! :clown: 

gatorpops


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I understand how you feel and I congratulate you for sticking with the Blazers through the highs and lows. I didn't pick the Pistons just because their the best team in the league. My favorite team other than the Seahawks is the Lions because of Harrington and I can't pick Seattle because their the team I hate most in the NBA.



If only Pittsburgh had an NBA team I wouldn't have to deal with the struggles of a young team. I wouldn't have to say later that I was a fan during the bad years......if only! Back in the 80's when the Steelers had some bad seasons......if only Portland had an NFL team.......then I would not have had to deal with that rebuilding process either.......if only!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Whatever makes you happy freind. Seems like some pretty cheesy reasoning though to me. Part of having a favorite team is sticking with them through thick and thin. Just think of the Clipper fans that have been out there without the playoffs for years. You haven't even experienced 1/10th of the hell some of them have had to put up with.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> So what are you going to do if/when they cut Harrington this offseason? Or trade him? Are you going to be a fan of that football team, and a fan of that new team? What if he is traded to say, Oakland? Are you going to become a fan of the Golden State Warriors, and forget about the Pistons?
> 
> What if he is signed as a second string to the Falcons? Going to be a Hawk fan?


Sounds like a certain poster we all used to know. I'll call him PMaker... wait, PlayM would be better.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

So I asked about how it felt to have another fan jump on the bandwagon.



Lope31 said:


> There's nothing wrong with jumping on the bandwagon, so long as they realize that they did just jump. We'll take all that we can get.


Am I the only one who finds something wrong with this?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Sounds like a certain poster we all used to know. I'll call him PMaker... wait, PlayM would be better.


 Excellent Simpsons reference!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Huzzah, a negative poster is leaving and going to a team where there are no negative things to say. I couldn't care less.

Hey! I go to PSU!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


*deleted*


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Although I didn't agree much with your points of view - SolidGuy3, I wish you luck joining the Pistons. They seem to have it all together.

Like in marriage, everyday isn't champagne and roses on a honeymoon tropical island. Such it is with our Blazers. We had great runs from 1977-1981, 1988-1993, 1998-2001. Not very many teams can claim that. The true Fans will stick through our "marriage" to our Trail Blazers through good times and in bad, for exceeding the salary cap and being under it, for good players and management and for bad.

Buh-Bye!!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I wonder if SolidGuy3 has forgotten who plays for the Pistons?



SolidGuy3 said:


> Rasheed could win all the titles in the world but his character will never change. He was a disgrace to Portland and he will never earn my respect. He doesn't deserve a title.


Last June 

barfo


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Haha, awesome. Good catch Barfo - thought he was a Sheed hater...

Anyway, it's just sports, let's just let the guy leave and be lame. It'll be kinda fun making fun of him a lot when he tries to take it back later.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

It will be with a different name I am sure. =) I expect to see a lot of new names but similar writing styles reappear when the team starts winning.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


I'm sure there will be a moment of silence at the next home game...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I just thought of something....If you're not a bandwagoner, why are you going from being a portland fan to be a fan of the best team in the League? And your best excuse was Joey Harrington? *Be a Cleveland fan*..at least Ruben Droughns is prinving something positive in the NFL.


We don't want him either.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally Posted by SolidGuy3
> 
> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. *I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board.* People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.


LIAR!! "Go" already!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I have decided to not be a Blazer fan anymore. I just don't like the losing atmosphere of this team. I have decided to become a Pistons fan because my favorite football team other than the Seahawks is the Detroit Lions because of Joey Harrington. I will not be posting on this board as often anymore because I will be on the Pistons board. People will call me a bandwagon fan but I am not. The Blazers have turned me off, I don't like where the organization is heading. I have had great memories with all you people on this board, I will miss you but it's time for me to move on. I don't know how the Piston people will accept me but I hope they will like me. I just know they will treat me better than you guys.
> 
> :wave:


You have never been a real Blazer fan.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Will someone please lock this pathetic thread and put it out of it's misery? :curse: 

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

southnc said:


> Will someone please lock this pathetic thread and put it out of it's misery? :curse:
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:


Nah Keep it..every time I see the title I laugh my *** off. Great way to cheer myself up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------

